# First Chimera Monkeys Created Using 6 Differen't Embryos



## StevieHification (Jan 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/K0EQ2-3SLmc


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 9, 2012)

Source?


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 9, 2012)

lunarstorm said:


> Source?


LOL um.... EVERYWHERE?!? Here, if it will make you happy. :clown: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/06/chimeric-monkeys-chimera-_n_1190664.html


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, of course, you're right. In addition to the regular press, Sunny got a cuppla news feeds and there will no doubt be coverage in the NYT science section tomorrow. I think that Lunarstorm may have been looking for a scientific source, I know that I was. This kind of cloning has been going on for at least half a century, and I understand that they have always, of necessity, used totipotent stem cells -- is that your understanding, too? -- and I was interested to discover what new challenges the cloning of primates presents to make the experiment's success so newsworthy and why you wanted to bring it to our attention. So regale us with the scientific details and give us some food for discussion. Thanks!


----------



## agent A (Jan 9, 2012)

So cute!!! Nice little monkies, but I think the little babies r freaked out by the huge open space and flashing lights and everything  

I love monkies


----------



## Rick (Jan 10, 2012)

Let's be careful about how we talk to others on this site. There is no need to be nasty. I issued out a nice dose of warn points to those of you who want to be rude and disrespectful. You know who you are. Max out your points and you're gone.


----------



## ismart (Jan 10, 2012)

OMG!!! They are an abomination! Burn them! Burn now! Or God will smite us all!!! :lol: They are cute! In a creepy kinda way. Forget cloning monkeys. they should do something useful like cloning me a new liver so i can drink more.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 11, 2012)

So the point is stems cells and cloning make very cute monkeys.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2012)

Except when they make cuteness challenged sheep.


----------



## gripen (Jan 11, 2012)

ismart said:


> OMG!!! They are an abomination! Burn them! Burn now! Or God will smite us all!!! :lol: They are cute! In a creepy kinda way. Forget cloning monkeys. they should do something useful like cloning me a new liver so i can drink more.


hahhahahah!


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 11, 2012)

Precarious said:


> So the point is stems cells and cloning make very cute monkeys.


No the point is we now know what we are capable of doing, Maybe creating something like half ape/ half human? I hope not though! Cute monkeys indeed though! But they're still abominations to me.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 11, 2012)

ismart said:


> OMG!!! They are an abomination! Burn them! Burn now! Or God will smite us all!!! :lol: They are cute! In a creepy kinda way. Forget cloning monkeys. they should do something useful like cloning me a new liver so i can drink more.


LOL I think they are almost there. Did you know they successfully implanted an artificial memory system in rats? What's next is monkeys then US? The matrix could now be reality. "I know Kung Fu".


----------



## Precarious (Jan 11, 2012)

StevieHification said:


> No the point is we now know what we are capable of doing, Maybe creating something like half ape/ half human? I hope not though! Cute monkeys indeed though! But they're still abominations to me.


You should worry less about such a rare ocurrance as this and more about the abominations created in the billions in the name of factory farming. You put those abominations in your mouth every day.


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 11, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You should worry less about such a rare ocurrance as this and more about the abominations created in the billions in the name of factory farming. You put those abominations in your mouth every day.


KFCRUELITY.com, FOOD INC. I know...


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 11, 2012)

But I'm talking about the crazy scientist who are willing to experiment with humans.

http://youtu.be/N1-gq-ZxR8o


----------



## gripen (Jan 11, 2012)

if there were not experiments there would not be advancements in medicine or science. just food for thought.


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2012)

StevieHification said:


> LOL I think they are almost there. Did you know they successfully implanted an artificial memory system in rats? What's next is monkeys then US? The matrix could now be reality. "I know Kung Fu".


Cool! I could use a better memory system too! New liver, new memory. The future is looking bright for me! :lol:


----------



## gripen (Jan 11, 2012)

Precarious said:


> You should worry less about such a rare ocurrance as this and more about the abominations created in the billions in the name of factory farming. You put those abominations in your mouth every day.


thank you for bringing this up. this is animal cruelty and a miss use of science. thats why eat only grass feed organic steak. yum!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 11, 2012)

poor animals  

I think we should only eat animals that lived a normal, healthy life

not those living in cramped cages and fed diets that make them grow huge

is anyone else worried this "factory farming" is bad for our health?

if you ask me, nature worked fine without our interference, no need to fix something that isnt broken


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 11, 2012)

gripen said:


> if there were not experiments there would not be advancements in medicine or science. just food for thought.


LOL we are the EXPERIMENT! Just food for thought and reality!


----------



## rs4guy (Jan 11, 2012)

Eat organic. I have no moral issues with cloning. I do have moral issues with human overpopulation though...


----------



## StevieHification (Jan 11, 2012)

ismart said:


> Cool! I could use a better memory system too! New liver, new memory. The future is looking bright for me! :lol:


LOL I think anyone could, being they had the MONEY. I think we need to stop working on stuff like this and leave how we're made alone. We were all made this way for a purpose. That's just how I see things though. We would loose all talent if we had 1000000 Kobe Bryants. LOL.


----------



## agent A (Jan 11, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> I do have moral issues with human overpopulation though...


+1!!!

too many people!!!


----------



## gripen (Jan 11, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> Eat organic. I have no moral issues with cloning. I do have moral issues with human overpopulation though...


+2!!!!!! we need population control. 2 children per couple or less.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 11, 2012)

Stupid people shouldn't be allowed to breed. Breeding should be a privilege, just like driving. People are breeding like rats and that is the only reason farming has become what it is and you have to pay an arm and a leg for something "normal" at the market today.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2012)

@Patrick: You are not alone in wanting to prevent the "feeble minded" from reproducing. The movement was eugenics, discussed at some length in an earlier thread, and Nazi Germany did very well with it.

@Gripen: Your idea of reducing the number of children in each family has been adopted on a nation wide scale in China, and if it works for them, I see no reason why it shouldn't work for us. Have you contacted your congressman about this?

This is an issue that we as individuals can affect in our own small way. It is hard to persuade a Brazilan, Catholic family, Agent A, that they must commit mortal sin by practicing birth control, but each one of us can reduce the world population by one in the comfort and privacy of our (your!) own home!


----------



## gripen (Jan 11, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> @Patrick: You are not alone in wanting to prevent the "feeble minded" from reproducing. The movement was eugenics, discussed at some length in an earlier thread, and Nazi Germany did very well with it.
> 
> @Gripen: Your idea of reducing the number of children in each family has been adopted on a nation wide scale in China, and if it works for them, I see no reason why it shouldn't work for us. Have you contacted your congressman about this?
> 
> This is an issue that we as individuals can affect in our own small way. It is hard to persuade a Brazilan, Catholic family, Agent A, that they must commit mortal sin by practicing birth control, but each one of us can reduce the world population by one in the comfort and privacy of our (your!) own home!


good idea! i think i will.


----------

